# Stabilitrak service/Abs light on



## ORioNs0785 (10 mo ago)

I have a Cruze 2012 ls with the rear drum brake and today I put the parking brake and I forgot to remove it when I started to move my car. I have almost not moved and the message to remove the parking brake appeared and I removed it. As soon as I removed the brake, my car normally move but ABS light and the message Stabilitrak Service appeared and no longer disappear.

I have a little cheap Ali Express ELM327 odb2 readerer and it does not find me a code, I still made a clear and nothing disappears. I disconnected the battery and reconnected but immediately when I start the engine the light and the message are there even without moving with the car. Have you ever had this problem? And what should I check? thank you.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

could be the VSS on the rear drums, I know my rear passenger side VSS (vehicule speed sensor) is wonky and often gives me those dash messages. Don't quote me on this, but I think you can see if it's that by unplugging the ABS fuse to see if it aleviates the issues during troubleshooting. Don't quote me on this and don't do it without anyone else confirming, I might be totally wrong lol


----------



## ORioNs0785 (10 mo ago)

Thank you, I will look at when the weather will be a little better, I could not check today lol. Is there a way to turn off the light and the message to see if it turns on afterwards... a bit like when you remove the Check Engine either with an ODB reader and Clear or disconnect the battery?


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

ORioNs0785 said:


> Thank you, I will look at when the weather will be a little better, I could not check today lol. Is there a way to turn off the light and the message to see if it turns on afterwards... a bit like when you remove the Check Engine either with an ODB reader and Clear or disconnect the battery?


Look at rear brakes my abs code was due to the backing plate rusting out and messing up wheel speed sensor


----------



## ORioNs0785 (10 mo ago)

OK of development... I re-tried my cheap ELM327 with another application on my phone and I could see the ABS code, I have a U0415 and a c0050, they say it's the right rear wheel. I erased the codes and it comes back immediately that I start moving forward. There is still a lot of snow and Slush but I looked quickly below and the thread seems ok but I do not see the connection. That's where I am...


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

ORioNs0785 said:


> OK of development... I re-tried my cheap ELM327 with another application on my phone and I could see the ABS code, I have a U0415 and a c0050, they say it's the right rear wheel. I erased the codes and it comes back immediately that I start moving forward. There is still a lot of snow and Slush but I looked quickly below and the thread seems ok but I do not see the connection. That's where I am...


It was my right rear wheel. I had to take it apart to see the problem. I have pics one sec


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

ORioNs0785 said:


> OK of development... I re-tried my cheap ELM327 with another application on my phone and I could see the ABS code, I have a U0415 and a c0050, they say it's the right rear wheel. I erased the codes and it comes back immediately that I start moving forward. There is still a lot of snow and Slush but I looked quickly below and the thread seems ok but I do not see the connection. That's where I am...


Autozone will read your abs codes for free


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ORioNs0785 (10 mo ago)

KyleC1982 said:


> View attachment 296897


Ehh yes I see it's rusty in your case :s I have not tested anything but when I look below my car it's not rusty like you I believe... Maybe I'll have disassembled to see if I can clean. Can we remove the ABS sensor without disconnecting the brake line?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

ORioNs0785 said:


> Ehh yes I see it's rusty in your case :s I have not tested anything but when I look below my car it's not rusty like you I believe... Maybe I'll have disassembled to see if I can clean. Can we remove the ABS sensor without disconnecting the brake line?


From personal experience, no

Also the dirt shield on the bearing has magnetic strips that if enough snitzel gets draw to it will give a wonky reading.

And lastly a side note my last 2012 LS had a c0050 replaced the sensor and it never did solve it, might be a wire issue, hope not.


----------



## ORioNs0785 (10 mo ago)

Cruzing12 said:


> From personal experience, no
> 
> Also the dirt shield on the bearing has magnetic strips that if enough snitzel gets draw to it will give a wonky reading.
> 
> And lastly a side note my last 2012 LS had a c0050 replaced the sensor and it never did solve it, might be a wire issue, hope not.


Yeah it does not take much, weird that I have this problem just after having forgotten the parking brake, maybe just the vibration of the wheel that sheer on the surface has fallen a particle of metal on the bearing I do not know ....


----------



## ORioNs0785 (10 mo ago)

Ok it was nice today and I dismantled the wheel to go see the problem... actually it's the encoder ring that is damaged on the Bearing, I did not disassemble because I do not have any Replacement piece but I even took out a piece of the ring and many parts of the ring by the hole and it confirms the problem. I'm going to order a new bearing and a sensor too to replace it if I see it's damaged.


----------

